# Bandsaw blade for woodturners



## Karda (Aug 17, 2017)

I need a new bandsawblade, I had a 1/2 inch 3 tooth blade that I used on some green walnut and cherry chunks. I need to replace that blade. I'm not sure whats good, the blade I am replaceing is from Diamond. Highland wood works has a 3/8s 3 tooth blade they recommend for wood turners. Has any body had any experience with that size blade cutting trimming and ripping log chunks. my maximum cut is a bit under 6" thab\nk Mike


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 17, 2017)

Are you making just straight cuts or cutting circles? For straight cuts I generally use the widest blade my saw will take ( 1 inch, 3-4 tpi) for cutting curves and such I like either 1/4 or 3/8 wide blades. I buy the Olson blades, cheap, decent, get the job done and if you wreck one you're not out a ton of money.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2017)

Supercuts, i agree with Colin. Cheap is good. My blades are one rock or nail away from being scrap metal. Cheap is good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 17, 2017)

Karda said:


> I need a new bandsawblade, I had a 1/2 inch 3 tooth blade that I used on some green walnut and cherry chunks. I need to replace that blade. I'm not sure whats good, the blade I am replaceing is from Diamond. Highland wood works has a 3/8s 3 tooth blade they recommend for wood turners. Has any body had any experience with that size blade cutting trimming and ripping log chunks. my maximum cut is a bit under 6" thab\nk Mike




Mike,I have used Diamond Saw blades. If it's the same as yours, the company is in New York. In my opinion, they sell fine quality band saw blade stock. A local saw sharpening service here in Tucson makes up my blades using Diamond Saw material. A 104" blade cost me $12.88 at 3/8" x 3tpi. A 1/2" 3 tpi blade costs just over $13. In my opinion again, that's a good price....... Look for a saw sharpening service somewhere in your neighborhood, and see if they make up blades........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2017)

Olsen are good blades as are Carter. Both are very reasonably priced. I'm with Colin and Mike. One missed piece of metal and you ruin a blade. I keep a 3/8" blade on mine at all times, it's good for straight cuts and curved cuts. JMO. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the input, Ill checkout the Olsen blades do you have a link for them, here is the link to the Diamond blades there is practicaly nothing in the site except how to buy the blades. I mkight try a 3/83 blade, that would make bowl blanks easier Thanks Mike


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.olsonsaw.net/cat/band-saw-blades/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 17, 2017)

thanks, _ Ichdecked they don't have a 72" blade and the 3/8s is 4 tpi_


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mike,I have used Diamond Saw blades. If it's the same as yours, the company is in New York. In my opinion, they sell fine quality band saw blade stock. A local saw sharpening service here in Tucson makes up my blades using Diamond Saw material. A 104" blade cost me $12.88 at 3/8" x 3tpi. A 1/2" 3 tpi blade costs just over $13. In my opinion again, that's a good price....... Look for a saw sharpening service somewhere in your neighborhood, and see if they make up blades........... Jerry (in Tucson)



About the same price as I get


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought from here. Really great customer service, will answer any questions right away and give you recommendations. Plus they will make to any specific length that you might require. I bought for my wood band saw as well as my metal cutting saw. 

https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/


----------



## Sprung (Aug 17, 2017)

My last purchase of bandsaw blades was from http://www.woodcraftbands.com/ 

Prices aren't up to date on the site, but they didn't go up by much. Gotta call in to order. I've been happy with the blades and will reorder from him when I need more, if he's still doing it. (Old guy who's kinda doing it on the side is what I had gathered from previous conversation with him.)


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 18, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Mike,I have used Diamond Saw blades. If it's the same as yours, the company is in New York. In my opinion, they sell fine quality band saw blade stock. A local saw sharpening service here in Tucson makes up my blades using Diamond Saw material. A 104" blade cost me $12.88 at 3/8" x 3tpi. A 1/2" 3 tpi blade costs just over $13. In my opinion again, that's a good price....... Look for a saw sharpening service somewhere in your neighborhood, and see if they make up blades........... Jerry (in Tucson)



@Karda , I also switched to Diamond Band Saw Blades. The woodturning blades from Highland are mentioned, but they cost too much. Diamond blades seem to cut well (and last as long), but the Diamond blades are much cheaper. 

Like @Nubsnstubs, I get both 3/8" & 1/2" Diamond 3TPI blades cut & welded from "Band Saw Blades, inc" based in Ocala FL. This is the cheapest source that I've found so far. Just let him know you''ll be cutting green wood so you'll get the right blade.

http://www.bandsawblades.com/
*Band Saw Blades, Inc.
311 N.E. 9th Street
Ocala, Fl. 34470
*
***Must call for pricing*
*1.352.732.8202 *
*or *
*1.800.342.9625 *


----------



## Karda (Aug 18, 2017)

thanks for your suggestions, I think I will stick with the diamond blade, but i try the 3/8s 3 tpi. I don't do a lot of green cutting would i be better of getting another blade for general shop work, I don't do fine wood working thanks Mike


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 18, 2017)

For what they cost I keep one or two of each on hand. If I want to rip something throw the 3/4" - 1" blade on if I want to cut circles toss the 1/4 - 3/8" blade on.

Buy most of mine at Harbor freight.


----------



## Karda (Aug 18, 2017)

HF is an idea but I haven,t seen 72' blades there


----------



## Herb G. (Aug 19, 2017)

Peachtree Woodworking Supply sells Olsen & Carter blades in all kinds of sizes.
https://www.ptreeusa.com/bandsaw_blades_index.htm


----------



## David Hill (Aug 19, 2017)

I've been getting my blades at Ellis--for my 14 and 18 in. Bandsaws. Reasonably priced, good selection.
Last me about 5 sharpenings each usually. Not picky about what wood I cut-- wet/dry.
+1 on price & being one nail or rock away from a blade change.


----------



## dennisp42 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Karda, just coming into this thread. Check out Highland Hardware's Woodturners blade. I've been using them for several years. They are designed for cutting wet wood. They're 3 tpi by 3/8". I just purchased two for my Rikon and really like them--no binding in wet wood.
Good luck, Dennis

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodturners-bandsawblade.aspx


----------



## Karda (Sep 3, 2017)

ok thanks


----------

